# Reef Vs Plant



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reef Vs Plant (updated link to reef central)*

Ok I just want anyone Who has *experience* with both to reply to the following question, If you don't have experience with both but would like to share your opinion feel free to do so but please Inform us that It is an *opinion* not based on experience. Please do not get angry about what anyone says everyones opinions are and will be different and thats fine, remember fresh and salt water are all parts of an amazing hobby which we all share love for.

Now that thats out of the way (drum roll please) what have you proffered *Freshwater planted aquariums* or a *salt water reef tank*?? please leave your thoughts below and remember keep it friendly


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I've had both. I used to have a beautiful 29 gallon mini reef tank with just inverts for years when I was single. It was very pretty and I loved it very much. The main problem for me was the cost. It just seemed to be out of control. Of course this was before the internet, and I was buying everything from my LFS. I also didn't like the fact that I had to test constantly.

Now I just have planted and I love them as well. There is just something amazing about a mini reef tank though. The colors and gentle movements are so relaxing. It's just something a freshwater tank can't match (though you can get close). 

I've been kicking around the idea of starting up another reef tank, then I remember all the work and time I spent on that one tank.

Just my $0.02,
Brian


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

Great reply!  Very informative and to the point. That has gotten this discussion off to a good start I am excited to see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been doing reef tanks for the past twelve years; I'm only just now getting started with freshwater planted.

In more than a decade of reef keeping I've seen the harm the hobby has done. Species that were once bread and butter animals, available from every vendor in large numbers for low prices, are now hard to find and cost six times as much as they used to. What passes for ultra-premium hand-picked live rock these days isn't that much better then what we used to buy as base rock years ago. I've been around enough to have heard about everything from ClarionGate to the criminal proceedings recently brought against CaribSea. I could go on, but... that's enough, I think.

I prefer freshwater planted for one simple reason: it doesn't bother my conscience.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This is an interesting thread. Looking forward to reading folks opinions on the subject. Personally, I've never had a reef tank, so I can't compare them.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

this is like comparing apples and oranges.

i love them both.

but for ease and cost, planted tanks win hands down even a high tech tank can be easier then most reef tanks.

only thing is a freshwater tank doesnt have all the little critters that pop up like a reef does.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a salt water tank some years ago, but only planted tanks since then. The aggravation I always had with salt water was the salt crust that seemed to develop everywhere, and the rusting of anything steel anywhere near the tank. Plus, the expense and bother of mixing up batches of salt water wasn't for me. Obviously I like planted tanks better. But I do enjoy looking at reef tanks that other people have.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I could appreciate the question, but to be honest I don't think you can really get unbiased opinion here. Your asking this question on a site where anyone active here is currently into planted aquaria. In other words, it's "polluted sample" since there is bias built in. If you asked this quesion on a reef forum, you might get responses like "The plants kept dying" or "the fish aren't colorful enough", etc. 

That being said, I do agree it's apples and oranges. There is beauty in both and with the simplistic filtration systems for salt water that include tons of live rock and socks for filtration I think it's pretty simple to keep a reef tank these days once it's up and running.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

He's kinda right.. this IS after all a Planted Aquaria Forum... But I'll go on with my comment.

I for one used to have a 3 ft. reef tank.. But the cost and time taken for the weekly maintainance is killing me slowly. Sure marine Reef Tanks looks very colorful and seeing the corals sway in the "current" looks very relaxing and calming.. but to even maintain it there are so much things to do..>brine shrimps for example< 

About the planted aquariums... It is much easier for me cos all i have to care about is water changes.... Light intensity... Trimming and co2 levels... It's much more easier and life doesn't really get in the way.. It's kind of fun seeing what your creation grows into..

But towards the end.. I must say i prefer planted aquariums better... what can i say? I'm never a satisfied person and i acn change my design every 1/2 year with the very same tank.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I for one has nvr kept a reef tank, although I ve always wanted to. Did some research and it kinda shocked me how destructive the hobby could be when I started noticing the effects that reef keeping has on the natural environment. Currently looking at NPT approach to a saltwater tank, one with more renewable livestock like farm-bred seahorses, mushrooms, mangrove plantlets etc.



houseofcards said:


> it's "polluted sample" since there is bias built in. If you asked this quesion on a reef forum, you might get responses like "The plants kept dying" or "the fish aren't colorful enough", etc.


its true what houseofcards said, maybe I should register to some reef forum and instill some guilt lol.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

stepheus said:


> I for one has nvr kept a reef tank, although I ve always wanted to. Did some research and it kinda shocked me how destructive the hobby could be when I started noticing the effects that reef keeping has on the natural environment. Currently looking at NPT approach to a saltwater tank, one with more renewable livestock like farm-bred seahorses, mushrooms, mangrove plantlets etc.
> 
> its true what houseofcards said, maybe I should register to some reef forum and instill some guilt lol.


u should!! lol i would like to see those salt water lovers react towards the damage it is doing to nature.. and oh yea for the record.. I gave up on my reef tank.


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

So far generally it seems that people have loved both sides of the hobby about equally, but in general it seems that the work required for a salt water reef tank is daunting. Great replies everyone, keep em' coming . Also in response to the obviously biased responses that are imminent here is my solution, I have asked the same question at reefcentral.com and when there is a good number of replies to it over there I will post a link here so you guys can see what they have said

P.s. Over at reefcentral.com there definitely is a sense of awareness of the harm caused to the environment. They are really trying to be responsible reef keepers, so please don't make them feel guilty they are trying.


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

Never having had a reef tank I can say this. 

My local shop is a reef shop, thank god because I couldn't have gotten a HO T5 setup otherwise. As I understand things from talking to them ever bit of coral in that place is grown in their basement. They had issues with the environmental damage as I am sure many reef keepers do. I shop there as much as I can because of these talks with them. I only wish they had plants, or any other stores around me for that matter had plants.

That being said their tanks are amazing, I wish I could set one up.


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reef Vs Plant (updated link)*

well here is the link to reef central with the thread I started which asked the same question, I must say they beat you guys they had 41 replies haha. take a minute to read through it, I think you all will find it very interesting.

Click here:http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1179577

-John


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

John,

Thanks for starting the interesting discussion. The responses over at reefcentral are fun to read. I have no experience with SW setups, but have often thought about giving it a try.

It's pretty clear that the reef community is larger than the planted tank community, especially here in the US. It seems that many of the issues that created problems for reefers in the past have been overcome by advances in technology and equipment. Hopefully as planted setups become more popular we'll see similar innovations and advances.

I can comment on the aesthetics of each though, since I've enjoyed looking at numerous examples of both forms. Planted tanks are more serene, peaceful, and natural apearing. Reef setups have much more color and usually much more activity. The inverts in a reef tank are fun to watch - more numerous and more widely varied than in FW tanks. In general though, reef setups seem a bit foreign to me. We're more accustomed to seeing green forests, hills, and gardens than we are to the bizzare, colorful, alien scenes that exist in the oceans. Both hobbies require dedication and attention to detail to "do it right".


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I too enjoyed the responses to this discussion over at Reef Central. It's funny to see their concerns about planted and our concerns about reef. I'm not surprised by the answers again based on the forum they are speaking from. 

I actually think in most cases the reef tanks look more natural than planted tanks. Many planted tanks other than biotope ones throw together a bunch of plants that would never exist in nature, it might look good but not necessarily natural. 

In the reef tank the livestock are the main attraction. From the inverts running around to the kaldioscope of colors that the fish possess. I think this point is still the big difference in America with this hobby. The american hobby still relies on a big player in the tank as the attraction to keeping a tank. In asia and europe they seem to appreciate how every little component comes together to form a beautiful and natural looking scape. It doesn't rely on some big fish but instead the fish are chosen to work in harmony with a particular scape.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Reefs are 10x the price of planted. If you have the money for it, then:

I have more fun buying/shopping for my reef then planted. I also enjoy watching all the critters (hitchikers too) in my reef more than any life in my planted tank.

My reef is really low maintenance in comparison to my highlight planted tank

I have more fun playing in my planted tank though. You don't mess with a reef. You do it right the first 1 or 2 times. Stability is your friend on a reef. Planted tank's ability to recover from disturbance is way way way better. If you like to tinker and constantly scape. Planted all the way.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have both I feel the reef tank there is more to "collect" it is more expensive like you can have one type of coral and it can come in many different colors... On the other hand with planted tanks are nice too less expensive but theres only a handful of plants that one can collect.

Gomer are you going to reef a palooza?


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I too enjoyed the responses to this discussion over at Reef Central. It's funny to see their concerns about planted and our concerns about reef.


 yea that is what I found most interesting, it seems we feel that reef tanks are a daunting challenge compared to our planted tanks, but over there on the opposite side of the spectrum they are intimidated by plants claiming reefs are much easier haha, anyways thanks for all the great replies so far, I believe a discussion such as this is quite beneficial to the hobby and it certainly has opened my eyes to things that I didn't know much about.

-John


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It would be interesting to hear from the Senskes on this since they commercially install both. I can tell you my perspective as a plant vendor. For as long as I have been doing this, for the last eight years, I have had a steady flow of customers calling me who are converting FROM reef TO freshwater plants. It became so common that I was considering an advertising campaign to appeal to that segmant. They are not frustrated reef newbies, but many are long time reefers. All have told me for various reasons they have gotten tired or frustrated with the hobby.

For the most part these people love high tech and are not looking to skimp on quality or price. These are not DIY people . They pretty much know what they want, have a goal for the project, and will do whatever it takes to meet the goal. It's like when Jeff Senske was talking about his new HC layout. He bought 25, 40, or 50 pots of HC for the tank without batting an eye! 

I love ex reefers. They are my favorite customers.


----------



## lemonlime (Aug 7, 2007)

The human eye is most sensitive and able to distinguish more shades of the color green than any other color. Green is naturally pleasing to our eyes and brain. Green invokes a well being in people, health, life etc.

Reef tanks are so exotic, and full of action. I think if I had both, and I invited company over, people would show much more interest in a reef tank. The colors and alien critters are something people are curious about. Reef tanks sort of have an edgy alien feel to them, the lights? kaleidoscope or brilliant even neon colors? One could spend hours exploring a top notch reef tank.

I think it takes much more artistic feel to put together a great planted aquascape. Most reef tanks look about the same, a pile of rocks with corals and anemones.

I like my planted tanks. While not as intricate and exotic as reef tanks the overall naturally pleasing look of planted takes suites my lifestyle and personality. The green glow it gives my living room, the fresh water, more natural lighting. A planted tank just looks so nice from across the room.

If I ever buy a house, I'll put a 200g+ reef in the den. One could drink quite a few beers in front of a reef tank. The nearly limitless natural interactions between species and the millions of years to achieve this is amazing.

As for cost.. planted tanks are by far cheaper to setup and keep up. The reefcentral thread where people say it is roughly the same is laughable. They are comparing very budget minded reef tanks to very high end planted tanks.


----------



## mas77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Although I have zero experience with reef tanks, I have a good friend who has been into reefs for say 6-10 years. Throughout that time he has continually battled algae, death or sickness of corals, and general equipment problems. Besides the cost, from what I've seen the immense head ache is really not worth it.

On the other hand, when his tank is running smoothly, the visual pleasure is far greater.

Some thing funny though, we both ooh and ahh over each others tank.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

ive had both and from my trials in them ive found planted tanks to have more maintenance than reefs where as reefs have more testing. EI dosing needing weekly LARGE water changes is an example where as my 55g reef has had 15g of total water changed all year. granted there are no fish in that tank just inverts and hitch hikers also taking into account ts around 4 years old. algae is an issue in both easier to kill in a planted tank.water changes in reefs suck WAY more due to mixing salt water.
now having rambled on to what matters....i have had tons more fun with my planted tank as compared to my reef. tearing down a resetting up a reef once established (for me at least)is unthinkable my planted tanks change about as much as i do. a freshwater tank matures on average 4-6 weeks with plants even less. reefs are prone to crashes at any moment and generally dont mature for around 12-18 months if not longer, i dont even trust mine totally.
so once all is said and done,if one had to go it would be the reef hands down.
P.S have you linked them here so they can laugh at us as well


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread or is it posted in several locations?


I have both and think that the Planted freshwater is more natural looking and more subtle....Reef looks really fake and boring at the same time IMO.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I'm going to find out. I have many years experience with planted tanks. Currently i have 2ea 55 gal 24x24x24 custom made planted tank systems, with t5 and mh lighting and ph controled c02 injection. And I'm currently building a 24x24x24 reef system. As for cost, the reef system is expected to cost 50% more overall for equipment, stocking the tank will also cost way more. Just a few plants in a well designed planted tank will fill the tank in 2 months, after that all you do is prune and toss out over growth. coral as i understand it does not grow that fast,were talking years not months 
Im going to start a thread on my reef build here at rc sometime next week. this build will be like my other systems, all designed and hand made. with of course the help and information from the very smart people that hang out in the rc forums.
btw I'm a member of APC and RC and find the info on these sites inspiring. And looking forward to the challange of both systems in my living room.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I've had both, successfully... but as a diver, the reefs are under enough stress without us taking from them for our hobbies. Also, I've heard what actually makes the store is a small % of what is harvested, the rest dies. For the past 10 years its been freshwater, with the last year and half heavily into plants, and actually my current 50gal planted tank blows away anything I've done before.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> coral as i understand it does not grow that fast,were talking years not months


Depends on what you're keeping. Xenia cf. elongata, for example, is the crab grass of corals. With just a few stalks of that you can fill a tank within a few months. On the other extreme, starting with a similiar number of acropora nobilis frags, for example, will indeed take years to fill out to the same level.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You do realize that trying to get information from a poll such as this here at APC is sort of like asking people at the Democratic National Convention who they're going to vote for.....


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

haha, but so far its tied 1-1 i haven't voted either


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> You do realize that trying to get information from a poll such as this here at APC is sort of like asking people at the Democratic National Convention who they're going to vote for.....


Yes of course, I had mentioned this on the first page of the thread. It's quite biased for the most obvious of reasons. I could see the qualitative response to an extent to see the flavor of one's response, but a quantitative poll's results here is pretty meaningless IMHO of course.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol!! a poll... u know what.. that 1 vote of reef tank is from me... accidentally voted for the wrong one.. but nevertheless i love em both


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Never had a saltwater tank, let alone a reef. I've kept freshwater tanks for ~ 10 yrs and been around them since I was a boy (20-25 yrs). I've heard many people call planted tanks 'the freshwater reef tank'. I guess it's as close as freshwater will come to a reef. Personally, I like planted tanks better, but that's kind of a bias opinion.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got back from my Honeymoon in Cozumel. Scuba'd for the first time and kicked around the idea of a reef. The life that is under that water is AMAZING! But I can't justifiy the extra equipment.

To me it's all about simplicity in the beauty. 2 lilies and a light, that's all I need on the table top and in the tank. Plus, open top is the BOMB!

My hats off to those over at reef central. I love looking at the technological marvels that you guys produce. The computers, the reactors, the plumbing, the lights, etc... We have, what, 2 or 3 1000+ tanks here (and at PT) and hold them as insane. There are a bunch of guys over there that 1000+ systems with "filter rooms". A filter room, that's insanity and dedication.

Well one day I want this....

http://www.pbase.com/image/29988578/original.jpg

Here's the link to the thread with the pic over there:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=409023


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

For those concerned about the world's natural reefs, I suggest looking at www.reefball.org 
Some may be able to get more information out of it than others. My work computer seems to have some limitations on watching video, but from what I remember at home I got the general idea. 
In other words, there are solutions.

Again it comes down to; Less technology, more biology.

Most of the people of the world really don't understand very much about Biology or Environmental Science. Proof: New Orleans. Read the entire article in Time Magazine about that. Very sad. 
And meanwhile www.reefball.org may have the solution if states, towns, cities, parks, Coast Guard will listen.

Back to topic.

Yes.

After having putting my heart and soul into FreshWater Planted Aquariums for what seems like a good long time, I have entered the world of Reef Aquariums. Part of it was challenge, part of it was that I wanted to be able to have the luxury of an adult conversation once or twice a year in person with someone that might understand what I was trying to learn about my aquariums at home. Hence, the only club local to me at www.cdmas.org

My challenge is my 20 Gallon Tall future Salt Water Planted Nano Reef Tank / Refugium. Getting information on growing Salt Water Plants is like digging for gold. Just keep on digging. And if you have a friend or relative that is a graduate student in Marine Biology, Chemistry or Environmental Studies; you will have a much easier time.

Do a search on Refugium, Seahorse, etc. It will make your search much easier. www.seanursery.com has some information.

Trying to find salt water plants online is not easy. It is easier to find the names of the plants in Natural Reef Books in the hobby. The part that sucks is that the cost of shipping for Salt Water Plants can cost more than the Plant.

I agree with everything said above about FreshWater Planted Tanks vs Reef Tanks.

I only tried it because it is the only club local to me. Can't figure out why they don't want to try Planted. Go Figure.

But my heart is always with Fresh Water Planted. To me it feels like one is from nature and the other is a bunch of stupid rocks and stuff that looks like it came from mars (expensive stuff from mars!!!!)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great read on Reef Central!

Oh my gosh, what they said about going on vacation just cut to the chase!

I think of Plants as stablizing in the tank. The thought of a reef tank crashing while you are trying to relax on vacation - STRESS!! Those things can cost $$$$$$$$ in one tank! Ouch.


----------



## elmatth1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been lurking on here for a while now, just set up my freshwater planted tank this spring. I was into reef tanks for a little over three years. Started out with just a fish with live rock tank, then onto just a few mushrooms and zoo's. The reef bug got me though, and it wasn't long until I was trying my hand at SPS and LPS corals. As much as I liked it, I got real tired of the constant battle I had with green hair and bubble algae, among others. There was just too much time required with a reef tank, IMO. Not to mention the extra cost... not just in equipment, but in electricity as well. All of the extra pumps, skimmer, etc.. When I decided to have a go at the freshwater planted tank, I came across Tom Barr's Non-CO2 tank discussion on the barrreport.com and gave it a shot. Seems to be working great as i'm growing Rotala SP green and Taiwan Moss without problems, but not at too high of a growth rate to where i'm contstantly pruning. I'd vote for this method of planted tank versus a freshwater reef setup anyday. Plus, my wife likes the fact that plants cost a fraction of the corals I was buying!


----------



## Sushiman (Aug 26, 2007)

I currently have a 90gal reef that I'm thinking about switching to a planted system. I have had both over the years & I can say that I love them both pretty much equally. A nicely set-up reef really requires little maintenace as automation & ease of maintenace is a huge goal, but the price is staggering. Reefs are not for the credit impaired. I'm helping a good friend set-up a 300+ gal "dream" system in his new house, we haven't even started with the livestock yet & the > $10K mark has already been reached. I really don't want to think of all the scratch that's sitting in that glass box in my livingroom...
I have a very nice custom set-up, not all of the bells & whistles, but far from basic. I could convert it to one very sweet planted system though & it's becoming tempting as I'm getting really tired of sky high $$$ for so-so quality corals & the husbandry requirements for the optimum long term care of many saltwater fishes really makes my system quite small. 
Stability is definatly the strength of the F/W side, a good heat wave or power outage can literally cost thousands in a reef system that is caught un-prepared. I live a crazy-busy life & I find that my system has been on "hold" for a very long time. I've maintained it, but costs always hold me back & the cost to maintain a heavily stocked reef cannot be overstated.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Both. Neither can do what the other can do.

It is like asking: What is a better vehicle? A monster truck or a racecar. Both excel in certain aspects that the other can't even touch. 

(and yes, I have both a reef and planted tank )


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I use to have reef tanks and had all the equipment to do it right and still fish would die and same with soft corals $$$$$ I just got tired of having mass die offs for no reason so I gave it up. started doing exotic fresh water fish and having plants in with them making natural scapes and found it to be more enjoyable. Then over time I started getting more and more plants in my tanks, picked up Nature Aquarium world Vol. 1 and decided that was the kind of tank style I wanted to do and was hooked ever scince. 

Grantid reef tanks are pleasing to they eye with all the vibrant colors and minute details of micro life. But, for some reason now if I see one reef tank I have seen them all. They are amazing to look at but my eye looses interest in a few minutes. While a plant tank I can stare into it for hours at a time. My mind seems more at peace than I ever remember being looking in to a reef tank.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've not kept reef but have seen plenty. They are interesting and attractive, when done "right". 

But to me a well-aquascaped planted tank has a deeper sense of appeal. It may be the greens, wood, rocks etc. The images one sees everyday perhaps, and reminds them of nature.

Reef's colours looks too gawdy for my taste long-term. Maybe because I'm not used to seeing purple, yellow, red, orange etc. surroundings. 

I understand though, for some, that's the attraction. And boy, do I love sub-aqua diving. I would just prefer to live with a well-planted tank. At least, for now...

Great thread BTW.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

...if only people started to aquascape a reef...


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Gomer said:


> ...if only people started to aquascape a reef...


Gomer, you are an accomplished aquascaper. I've seen the pics of your tanks.  Is your reef tank aquascaped in any way? (Other than a wall of rocks  ) Do you have any pics?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

more of a wall of rocks. My first reef so I was interested mainly in just seeing if I could keep it happy. So far so good. I am moving soon, so the ability to actually "scape" it is a definate possibility. However, scaping a biocube14 is problematic.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

right now I have a Nano Cube 12 DX saltwater.
And a 58 gallon problematic freshwater.
I'll just start off by saying that saltwater comes easier for me than freshwater for some reason.
I've had this mold crud growing in my 58 on my DW for almost a year now.
And My salt tank has been setup going on 3 years.
It's in great shape.

Saltwater CAN be expensive. The materials are expensive. But it's all in the startup cost.
I love sitting in front of my nano and just trying to find things.
From bristle worms, feather dusters and even a small jelly fish.
water changes do take awhile but I keep mine in a large container I recently constructed with premixed, aerated water. 

As far as care goes.
I wouldn't say they are much different.
Honestly I've never regularly tested either of my tanks.
I just know what it needs and when it needs it.
If you have a small nano tank for saltwater the need for supplementing isn't really there.
Regular water changes take care of that for you since the salts made today contain more nutrients.
Scaping salt tanks is cake too. For me atleast.

You create lots of shelf space for corals and polyps and anenomes (sp?)
And place base rock then live rock and call it a day.

I would love to have a larger Saltwater tank. I've honestly considered turning my 58 into a reef. But the cost is too high for me.
Plus I really do love my freshwater tank.
I just have soo much trouble with it.
I don't test it much, but it doesn't matter b/c even if I do I still don't know what to do.
I'm an expert algae and scum growing apparently.
And I'm no good at aquascaping. 

I like things the way they are setup now.
A big freshwater tank and a smaller reef.
I would love to upgrade the reef to a 29 gallon Biocube mabey but I've heard good and bad things.
Which is true for all All-In-One tanks.
I'm still partial to my reef tank......


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

reading back through the posts I see a lot of people talk about cost.
But depends on what you do. And small tank or large tank.
And as far a equipment goes.
I think some people are a bit crazy.
Reactors, sterilizers, Auto top off systems, constant ph pin point correcting, testing multiple times daily.....blah blah blah.
I have a simple nano reef with 4 wpg and an including in tank filter. no extra equipment. And in almost 3 years I've never lost anything.
You can very easily obtain a simple reef tank w/o all the life support.

It's very much the same way the Low tech natural tank guys feel here.
I just don't see the point in the Life support setting.

Also I agree with the general consensus that scaping a fresh water planted tank is harder than setting up a reef.
It really is. 
piling in some rocks and corals is...pretty elementary.
But if you get into the ideas of it you could make it complicated.
Avoiding dead spots, creating territories, having shelf space for corals and shrimps/crabs.
Can be a bit tricky. I still find freshwater harder.


----------

